# Any trouble with installing a cold air intake



## darkblueangel (Jun 23, 2005)

Looking to install a cold air intake on a Nissan Altima SE-R 3.5 L, V6. Wondering if anybody heard of water getting into the engine, or wreaking the engine in anyway. Don't want to blow my engine I don't have another $10,000 for a new one or blow my warranty.

Later and thanks


----------



## cjbaldw (Dec 3, 2004)

The only way you're going to hydrolock the engine is if you submerge the lower half of your car under water or if you drive through large puddles of water consistently on a very frequent basis. If so, buy a WAI not a CAI. I've got a CAI installed on my SE-R with no problems now for about two months and many SE owners have had them installed for years with no issues.

If you want a CAI but are paranoid about hydrolock, buy the Nismo CAI or the AEM CAI with the bypass valve.


----------



## WATSON1 (Jul 9, 2005)

I have a 02 3.5SE w/5spd. I installed a NISMO CAI about 6 months ago and havn't had any problems w/ it. Cost around 400, but it's nismo and has a bypass valve. Few days ago my MAS went out, not sure why yet, could possibly be vibration in the CAI.


----------

